# I need some help finding out the year on a CASE 611B



## Farmerstan (Feb 12, 2011)

The serial number is # 6096526 i do know it is a 600 series and its a case o matic and the tag says its a 611B ,but i cant find out the year, im in the process of restoring it and would like to know the year if anyone can help, i know they only made these tractors for 2 years in 1958 and 1959


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

No idea, but it's sure cool looking!


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Its a 1958.
caseman-d


----------

